
Google has created a maths AI that has already proved 1200 theorems (PayWall) - MrXOR
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2200707-google-has-created-a-maths-ai-that-has-already-proved-1200-theorems/
======
MrXOR
The paper:

HOList: An Environment for Machine Learning of Higher-Order Theorem Proving[1]

[1] [https://arxiv.org/abs/1904.03241](https://arxiv.org/abs/1904.03241)

------
FaleCroissant
Wasn’t ~40% of the proof of Kepler conjecture was discovered by a tool like
Sledgehammer?

